# Breeding Redline Severums:



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi All,I have four Redline Severums growing out in 65gl tank.All are around 4' and doing nicely.My question is,has anyone ever breed them and if so do they breed true.Meaning do the **** look like the parents or are they like the EBJB and some of the brood is blue and some are reg.Also like with EBJB would I have to get a green or gold Severum to cross-breed with them or can I just wait for them to pair off and see what happen.

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

You mean to tell me,that theres no one out there that can chime in on this one?????????


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

They are realitively new, so I doubt many people have bred them. My first guess is you might have to out cross them though, due to infertility. Regular gold sevs have bad fertility, and since these are line bred from golds, another line bred breed ... it might take an out cross or two.

But that's just a(n edjucated) guess on that though.


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

First,I would like to thank you for chiming in on this one.I too was thinking on the same lines,and you just confirm how I was thinking.Will post if anything good happens. opcorn:


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

I just read that someone was able to breed two Red Severums together and produce eggs. The parents ate the eggs so no **** yet. But the possibility is there, and that was what I was looking for. Just a heads up to everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I can't say it won't happen ... just that the percentage I would think would be lower ... unless they outbred golds to wild tapajos greens to get the extra red. That would give them better fertility than the golds. At least I hope they did that, rather than rotties and producing a hybrid ...


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

as prettyricky said someone had two red severums lay eggs over on monsterfishkeepers. there have been many discussions that reds are actually sterile. this half way disproves this theory since the female laid eggs. the guy claims the eggs were fertilized but they were eaten within 2 days so no fry were produced. so we'll have to wait to see if they spawn again and produce fry.


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, I have to say that the female of the spawn referenced here, is suspiciously gold looking. I think you will need to breed a gold to a red male. I hope you get it done, like dwarfpike said, they are very new. I have two males, and just like to look at them. Tried to sell the the other day and got the "business" from my better half. Never knew she actually cared for any of my fish!!


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm keeping my fingers cross, and keeping my eyes open for some Gold Severums just in case.


----------



## ryansmith (Apr 10, 2003)

For a long time, people claimed gold severum males were sterile. I found out that this wasn't true when my gold pair produced wrigglers in a community tank. I would think if the red-lines came from golds, they'd breed just like the golds.

Do we know if red-lines breed true or if they're just golds that have been juiced with hormones like discus? I bought a couple a while back and I really like them, but I still don't know where they came from or what their history is. I can say that they're very active and outgrowing my wild severums.


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

ryansmith said:


> For a long time, people claimed gold severum males were sterile. I found out that this wasn't true when my gold pair produced wrigglers in a community tank. I would think if the red-lines came from golds, they'd breed just like the golds.
> 
> Do we know if red-lines breed true or if they're just golds that have been juiced with hormones like discus? I bought a couple a while back and I really like them, but I still don't know where they came from or what their history is. I can say that they're very active and outgrowing my wild severums.


Onlt time will tell if they breed true. I have two pairs in a 180gl tank, with one pair setting up shop and keeping the other pair at bay. :thumb: Things are looking good, and I will keep this
post up dated. I'm not sure where they come from as well, but I had a pair back in 2003. They might have been gold, but they had a lot of red spots, and thats why I got them. Never saw them again until recently, and had to get more. Some would say that there newly introduce,
but I would swear that I had them before. Now I saw plenty of gold severums in my day, but none of them had that deep orange color with the red spots. So just keep your fingers cross
for me!!!!!


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm happy to announce that my one pair of Red Severums just laid some eggs in a flower pot, and keeping everyone else at bay. To early to say if the eggs are fertilize, but the deed is done.
Will keep this post up dated. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

Pictures!?!?!?!


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

Day two, and I can't believe that none of the eggs turn white. So far they seem to be good parents and staying close to the breeding spot. I just took a video of them, but couldn't add it to this post because one of my girls took my usb cable. Will try to get one tomorrow and post it than. Now if they don't eat them, it will be a very good start to a happy ending. opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

opcorn: opcorn:

I have four 6" super red severums - two are a pair that laid some eggs but they got eaten.

here's hoping! :dancing: don't forget to let us see the video!


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is a link to check out said fish. After feeding them on the third day of laying there eggs, they got careless and let one of my True Green Parrots sneak into the flower pot and ate there egg. A terrible blow but thats how it goes sometime. I'm now waiting for them to do the dawn thing again, but with better luck next time. I'm going to put them into there own tank and see what happens. Will stay in touch.


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is a better picture of them, I know the picture make them look gold but trust me there
Red Severums. I have a better camera now, this was taking with my cell phone. Will post
some better pictures later.


----------

